

Ask HN: Game development resourses? - desidio

Hello,<p>I am a developer interested in starting game development for mobile devices as a hobby. I&#x27;ve been looking around and since I already know C# I belive Unity will be a good engine to start learning. I&#x27;m more interested in 2D games.<p>I&#x27;m looking for any recommendations, online resources&#x2F;tutorials or good books that you have used or are using that can help me.<p>Thanks so much, anecdotes are welcome too!
======
hkarthik
I highly recommend purchasing the material from Ray Wenderlich.
[http://www.raywenderlich.com/](http://www.raywenderlich.com/)

Very good stuff and he has a new course that uses Unity.

------
corysama
You'll have better luck asking
[http://www.reddit.com/r/unity2d](http://www.reddit.com/r/unity2d)

~~~
desidio
Thank you!

